# Artisanale Fresh Wort Kits



## JaseH (28/8/13)

I've been a little slack with the brewing of late, cant say the same for the drinking though! As a result I've found myself in the horrible situation of having 4 dry taps on the kegerator!  I'm down to my bottled reserves.

I've got a few brews planned but noticed these in keg King the other day and was thinking, in order to get another tap online quickly, I might give one of these a go?

Anyone tried these and care to comment if they are any good? The Riggers Black IPA looked interesting


----------



## manticle (28/8/13)

Same ones Grain and Grape sell (pretty sure they make them or at least design the recipes - Riggers is a staff member there).

Anyway I did a couple when I was studying and had less brewing time. Stout's a cracker, couple of the other generic ones are pretty good. Decent keg filler for sure and you can tailor with extra hops etc.


----------



## OzPaleAle (28/8/13)

Same situation Frothie gotta get a brew on without much time to do it for a function, Just picked up a couple of the Artisanale Type 1 today, I believe they are made by 3 Ravens, not sure where I read that.
I needed 2 couple of cubes anyway so with the $20 a cube at bunnings and the yeast you get with it it works out at about $20 for the wort so not too bad.


----------



## Damn (28/8/13)

The ales I & II and also the IPA bloody good too. The only annoying thing is when I give em out to mates they often like these best over my homebrews.


----------



## syl (28/8/13)

I was speaking to the GG guys about organising a sort of bulk buy of these where they do 2 batches specifically for AHB members if we get interest at a better rate.

They are great FWK's btw.


----------



## JaseH (28/8/13)

Well I'm sold - I'll pick one up on the weekend and give it a bash.


----------



## fcmcg (28/8/13)

If you like a stout, go Ferg's Oatmeal stout FWK that the Grain and Grape have h34r: :lol: :kooi:


----------



## JaseH (28/8/13)

fergthebrewer said:


> If you like a stout, go Ferg's Oatmeal stout FWK that the Grain and Grape have h34r: :lol: :kooi:


Not sure KK had that one, if they do I'll give it a go. I'm too far the wrong side of town to get it direct from G&G.


----------



## toolio666 (28/8/13)

I think the FWK are now done on the 200L Braumeister at G&G. I think Hendo did some. he did the Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black version that has become the Mosey on Brown, when System Wars was there for Good Beer Week.

Ferg is right, even if he is a little biased,, the Oatmeal Stout is cracking... I did it low & slow with Notto and think its a great beer. Hope some survives for next winter...


----------



## Khellendros13 (29/8/13)

I have tried the Mosey on Brown and IPA on tap at G&G. Both very nice and better than anything I have brewed so far.


----------



## doon (29/8/13)

Yeah the mosey on brown was pretty tasty had it the other day. Pretty sure if you can smell them brewing at g&g during the week they are doing the fresh wort kits


----------



## syl (29/8/13)

@Ferg - when's the 500L Braumeister going in to operation for the FWK's???


----------



## JaseH (30/8/13)

So I managed to get Ferg's Oatmeal Stout - it came with S04. Never used S04, is it going to do the beer justice or should I hold out and chase down a more suitable liquid yeast next week.

KK only stock dry yeasts unfortunately and I was hoping to kick it off this weekend


----------



## syl (30/8/13)

Frothie said:


> So I managed to get Ferg's Oatmeal Stout - it came with S04. Never used S04, is it going to do the beer justice or should I hold out and chase down a more suitable liquid yeast next week.
> 
> KK only stock dry yeasts unfortunately and I was hoping to kick it off this weekend


If that's what they recommend then I am sure it is fine. It's an amazing beer!


----------



## JaseH (30/8/13)

syl said:


> If that's what they recommend then I am sure it is fine. It's an amazing beer!


Yep I'll probably give it a shot unless someone pipes up and says otherwise.

They cant really recommend anything else as they only stock dry yeasts - so just wanted to make sure.


----------



## zeggie (30/8/13)

Riggers Black IPA, big thumbs up here!


----------



## zeggie (30/8/13)

syl said:


> I was speaking to the GG guys about organising a sort of bulk buy of these where they do 2 batches specifically for AHB members if we get interest at a better rate.
> 
> They are great FWK's btw.


This needs to be arranged! Definitely in


----------



## pk.sax (31/8/13)

Their wheat beer fwk is also pretty good.


----------



## rusty274 (31/8/13)

I had the Riggers Black IPA, I found it tasted more like a stout than a Black IPA but it might have been the fermenting temperature (to high). It was still really nice tho! 

Has anyone tried a FWK pale ale. Might give one a shot.


----------



## JDW81 (31/8/13)

rusty274 said:


> Has anyone tried a FWK pale ale. Might give one a shot.


I made a APA with one of their FWK a few years ago. Type II I think, with some extra crystal and cascade hops. Was a bloody good beer. I don't know if they've changed their recipes but they lads there will be able to point you in the right direction.

JD


----------



## zeggie (31/8/13)

rusty274 said:


> I had the Riggers Black IPA, I found it tasted more like a stout than a Black IPA but it might have been the fermenting temperature (to high). It was still really nice tho!
> 
> Has anyone tried a FWK pale ale. Might give one a shot.


Fermented mine at 19c and it was great, not super hoppy, tasted like the one on tap at G&G

Bought an American Brown for the second fermenter to try out


----------



## JaseH (12/9/13)

What FG should the Oatmeal Stout finish at? Mines conked out at 1.020 with S04 and doesn’t want to go any lower. I tried a fast ferment sample which I've been aerating and keeping warm and it too hasn't budged from 1.020 in the last 3 days.

I only diluted with about 1.5l of water but 1.020 seams a little high to me for a FG? Being a FWK I don't know what it was mashed at, I didn’t even bother to take a OG reading.


----------



## manticle (12/9/13)

My stouts always finish high and sO4 has a reputation for not finishing the job. Wait if you can but I would trust an ff test. Try another with fresh 04 - if that gets it down, pitch an active starter of more, fresh 04.

Kegging or bottling?


----------



## JaseH (12/9/13)

This'll be kegged - hasn't budged from 1.020 for over a week now and I gave the yeast cake a good stir up a few days ago.

I just emailed G&G to ask if it sounds about right, unless they come back with something different I think I'll call it and put it in the keg.


----------



## manticle (12/9/13)

If it tastes ok I'd be inclined to do the same. High proportipns of roast malts do contribute to high fg


----------



## fcmcg (12/9/13)

I agree with Manticle...
S-04 can be a bugger...
The yeast I originally used was a wyeast Irish ale with the stout but if you want something that will chew that bit further and is a dry yeast , you can't go past Nottingham ...
As mentioned , we don't know what the mash temp was.. 
Also for everyone's info , the G&G are now using a 500 litre braumeister and using the 200 as a hlt of sorts and doing a sparge...I also understand they are using a pump as the German job's pump won't work above 80 degrees...
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## doon (12/9/13)

Expensive hlt!


----------



## toolio666 (13/9/13)

My Oatmeal Stout FWK finished at 1.019 with Notto...

Absolutely cracking drop. Will definitely do again for next winter.


----------



## pedleyr (13/9/13)

fergthebrewer said:


> I agree with Manticle...
> S-04 can be a bugger...
> The yeast I originally used was a wyeast Irish ale with the stout but if you want something that will chew that bit further and is a dry yeast , you can't go past Nottingham ...
> As mentioned , we don't know what the mash temp was..
> ...


They must move a fair few of the FWKs to justify the expense... I might have to give one a try.


----------



## JaseH (13/9/13)

Cheers guys, tastes bloody awesome so I'm happy to keg it as is, not worried about a couple of points here or there just wasn't sure how far off it was or if I should keep trying to get a few more out of it.

John from G&G got back via email and said it was a little high but he'd be happy to drink it at that.


----------



## pedleyr (31/5/14)

I was in KK about half an hour ago and noticed that they had Cheeky Peak FWKs for $45 (same as the G&G ones). Has anyone tried those? 

Only reason I didn't grab one to test out is because there were about 7 varieties and my kids were in the car, so my indecisiveness would have kept me there deciding which to try for too long.


----------



## Wolfman (1/6/14)

I'm drinking the hip hop ale ATM. Not a bad drop at all.


----------



## yum beer (1/6/14)

I tried a sample of their Aussie lager(don't know the name) when down on the border a few months back, was not a bad drop.


----------



## DU99 (1/6/14)

Must check out the cheeky peak FWK's one's.. :icon_offtopic:


----------



## GavinO (1/6/14)

I've got a cheeky peak ishana IPA in the fermenter now. Can't wait to try this one at 7%.


----------



## Tahoose (1/6/14)

I bought one of the IPA kits a while back it had a OG of 1.062.

I diluted it down to 1.042 which from memory gave me 26 litres from the original 17.

It also put me at around 40ibus diluting down from the 60 it started at. So a good way to get a standard APA. Was a really decent beer and was well received by my mates.

Still has some good aroma but could have dry hopped.


----------

